
What Happened When I Wrote a Letter to President Obama (Hint: He Answered) - monicajop
http://thewell.jopwell.com/posts/what-happened-when-i-wrote-a-letter-to-president-obama-rocket-science-boeing-tiffany-davis-georgia-tech/
======
ljk
> _(Hint: He Answered)_

How is that a hint.. Feels like "hint" is not the right word to use in this
case

